# eth Reihenfolge

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe 

eth0 USB Kabelmodem (fest im Kernel)

eth1 (modul tulip)

eth2 (modul 8139too)

eth3 (modul eth1394)

Ich möchte, daß beim Laden auch in der Reihenfolge vorgegangen wird und die Zuordnung genau so erfolgt, wie oben.

Ich habe in der

/etc/modules.d/aliases

alias eth1 tulip

alias eth2 8139too

alias eth3 eth1394

eingetragen. Das funktioniert aber nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

----------

## a_n_d_i

Hi,

kannst du das nicht in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X machen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

m.E. kannst Du dort nur festlegen, welche Module geladen werden (wenn es beim Laden von Modulen Probleme gibt), aber nicht die Reihenfolge und auf gar keinen Fall die Zuordnung zu Geräten.

----------

## a_n_d_i

Stimmt das mit der Geraetezuweisung geht auf keinen Fall! Sorry, ist mir halt nur spontan eingefallen.

Gruss

Andi

----------

## Anarcho

Aber da dort die Module der Reihenfolge nach geladen werden und die ethX auch der reihenfolge nach vergeben werden, solltest du das schon darüber steuern können.

Einfach die Module in der richtigen Reihenfolge dort eintragen und darauf achte das diese nicht schon von Coldplug oder ähnlichem vorher geladen werden.

So habe ich das auch mit meinen 2 Soundkarten gemacht.

----------

## Freiburg

oder du benutzt udev, damit könntest du anhand der MAC-Adresse eine Zuordnung machen...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mir ist so durch den Kopf gegangen, ob das mit der Gerätezuweisung überhaupt geht, da ja die Netzwerkkarten keine /dev haben. In welcher Datei bei udev muß man den Editierhebel ansetzen? Ich habe die Module jetzt in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen, aber ich denke, daß sie vorher schon von coldplug geladen werden.

----------

## Freiburg

einfach unter /etc/udev/rules.d/ ne datei anlegen und auf ausführbar stellen, was reingeschrieben werden muss, dazu mußt du was googeln keine Ahnung, ich hab das bislang nur für usbfestplatten und sowas gemacht

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Problem ist ja u.a., daß eth keine dev hat. Deshlab denke ich kann man auch mit udev-rules oder den aliases nicht viel machen.

Vielleicht kann man bei coldplug die Reihenfolge festlegen, in der die Module geladen werden sollen?

----------

## Freiburg

doch kann man, in der udev anleitung von gentoo, oder in den links in selbiger anleitung steht was dazu drinnen

----------

